# Northern NJ Snow for Tues. Feb 3, 2004



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a small plow to do residential driveways. Any suggestions on towns to goto in northern NJ for the snow fall tommorrow night? I need to make some money to buy a better plow. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Where in North NJ Are you, Im in Butler.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I live in middlesex county. I was thinking about going to northern nj to try and make a few bucks. with todays/nites so called storm.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Head up to West Milford and farther up, I jus came down from there, its a mess, they got about 2 inches


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

are you familiar with that area? are people looking to get plowed?


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Yea I live right down the road, i'm sure you could find some work maybe.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm debating on taking a ride up there, but i don't want to drive 60 miles to make 25 or go or 40 bucks. Whats your take on it?


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

for tonight, negatory, not a good enough storm, wait till you get a descent amount thats gonna stick around.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks. I had decided not to go out anyway. I'll try to be out at the next one.


----------

